# briar chaps



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

anyone know of any good briar chaps that are waterproof that compare with filsons single tin chaps that have leg zippers or buttons? Has anyone tried any of the cabela's products? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill Boatmans in Greenfield Ohio has a nice pair 
that has a full leg zipper I've been using mine for about 6 yrs now
geowol


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

cabelas boars hide 1000 denier are water proof but for my 2 cents I went back to faced pants no briers get between the facing and the pants I will not miss that but hey to each his own what ever you get I hope you fill your game bag good luck Big_fish [email protected]


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

carhartt bibs always worked for me  use them things for everything!!


----------

